# Was Bathsheba Black?



## cocoberry10 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello Ladies:

This is something I've always wondered in my head.

Her beauty is emphasized so much. And knowing that our society nows follows a "White" standard of beauty, it would be easy for many to think she was "White." However, something inside of me thinks she was striking, but was of a much darker hue.  Anyone else?

I know this isn't "important," but it's just something I'm curious about!


----------



## ultrasuede (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't know, but I always heard that the Queen Of Sheba was black.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Oct 25, 2008)

*Very interesting thought Cocoberry..I do think Bathsheba is a descendant of HAM..she and quite a few others. I say this because Uriah was a Hittite and Hitties are of African heritage.*


----------



## Ms.Honey (Oct 25, 2008)

Yep, she was a Hittite.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks Ladies


----------



## discobiscuits (Oct 26, 2008)

*I do not think that Bathsheba was a Hittite, I think she was a Gilonite. Bathsheba was the daughter of Eliam, the son of Ahithophel who was a Gilonite. Both tribes were descendants of Ham through Canaan (this makes her "black"). David was a king. God told the Israelites not to marry women from certain tribes, Hittites & Canaanites included (Deuteronomy 7:1 and I Kings 11:1). She is also included in the genealogy of Jesus and I do not think that Christ would be descended from blood of a forbidden tribe. (<----- this is where I think I'm missing something)

*Ladies, PLEASE correct any misinformation or error, I am working off of memory here so I hope I have my info correct* 

*Also, I've seen it both ways: Gilonites were descendants of Hittites and/or Hittites and Gilonites were separate tribes from Ham/Canaan i.e. not descended from each other.


ETA: Never mind, I figured it out, she's Joseph's lineage, not Mary's......I think....help..... LOL
*


----------



## discobiscuits (Nov 7, 2008)

*Hey, I keep forgetting to bump this thread during "normal" hours so I'm bumping it now. 

Please someone help me on my above post. Was Bathsheba a Hittite and if so does that conflict with the scriptures I cited and if so, is my info correct that she is in Jesus' genealogy and if so, what does it all mean?  


I think I'm missing something and I can't figure it out. 

Ms.Honey? Bueller? Anybody?
Lil help plz & thank you. LOL

*


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 7, 2008)

Both she and the Queen of Sheba are/were Black. 

I have to pull up a study that was shared with me, regarding the Black women in the Bible.

I believe that Ruth was mentioned as well.  The woman in the Song of Solomon was Black and it is believed that Moses married a Black woman (Ethiopian); but there are arugments about that mainly from white theoologiists.  

I have to find the article. I'll be back.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Nov 7, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Both she and the Queen of Sheba are/were Black.
> 
> I have to pull up a study that was shared with me, regarding the Black women in the Bible.
> 
> ...



Black Women in the Bible sounds great.  I can't wait!


----------



## kweenameena (Nov 7, 2008)

bump bump bump bump bumpity bump


----------



## discobiscuits (Nov 9, 2008)

*Bumping for an answer or some more information regarding my OP  (http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=5996767&postcount=6). *


----------



## remedios (Nov 9, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Both she and the Queen of Sheba are/were Black.
> 
> I have to pull up a study that was shared with me, regarding the Black women in the Bible.
> 
> ...


 Yes her name was Zipporah, she was a cu****e and God punished Moses' sister Miriam with leprosy because she was criticizing her brothers choice of taking black wife.  The story can be found in Numbers xii


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2008)

Here you are, Angels.  This is only one of about three articles/teachings that I've read/studied.  We had a lesson on this in my former Church which was pretty extensive and more specific, because it traces the genealogies (the begats ) of the bloodline of Jesus.   I just have to locate it in my notes; I have a lot to sort through.  

Okay let me start with the 'reference' to Bathsheba. This paragraph speaks of King Solomon, the son of Bathsheba and King David:



> In addition to agreeing that Zephaniah was Black, *some read King Solomon's lyrical prose in The Songs of Solomon and conclude that he, too, was a Black man *and that this song-like book was devoted to his relationship with the Queen of Sheba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's the link and more of the article: I only copied excerpts of it.  There's much more at the link.  


http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1077/is_n4_v49/ai_14781982/pg_1?tag=artBody;col1

 Although evidence on the presence of Blacks in the Bible dates back to the 18th century, only in the past 25 years have Black scholars and ministers made major breakthroughs on a subject that has been practically ignored or suppressed by White religious authorities. Modern research, however, is based on the findings of Black historians like William Leo Hansberry and W.E.B. DuBois, who identified major Black biblical characters more than 50 years ago.


    Moreover, some scholars say, it has taken them just as much time to convince Black Americans of their findings.


"Black people have been duped into running from the Bible, thinking it was the White man's book," says the Rev. Walter A. McCray, pastor of the First Baptist Church in Chicago and author of two volumes titled The Black Presence in the Bible. But in fact, Rev. McCray says, "Many notable biblical personalities were Black."


Scholars base their characterizations of biblical figures on a few basic hypotheses set forth, in part, by Dr. Charles B. Copher, professor-emeritus of Interdenominational Theological Center in Atlanta and a leading authority the historical analysis of Blacks in the Bible. These assumptions are that 1) race was not the social and political issue that it is today, 2) most Bible activity took place in areas historically populated by people of color, such as the near Middle East and Northeast Africa; 3) "blackness" can be determined by scriptural references to skin color, Black ancestry and features characteristic of Black peoples.


Based on this criteria alone, "You'd have to say that the vast majority of peoples referred to in the Bible would have to be classified as Black," Dr. Copher says. Another school of thought holds to the view that only those people belonging to ancient Africa can be identified as Black.


 In any case, Black preachers, scholars and historians are determined to establish the presence of Black kings, queens, war leaders and women of the Bible as part of missing links in Black history. "The question isn't where are the Blacks in the Bible," Dr. Felder said during a telephone interview, "but where are the Whites?"


"The information has been there for the reader all along," adds Dr. Renita J. Weems, an Old Testament assistant professor at Vanderbilt University who specializes in biblical hermeneutics. "To the extent that African-American people identify with their African heritage, I think that they can take pride in [the fact] that African people were very much embedded in the founding of the Judeo-Christian traditions."


 Although there are differences of emphasis, Black scholars and an increasing of White biblical scholars agree on the eight most widely accepted Black personalities in the Bible:


 * The Queen of Sheba. The queen, who visited King Solomon and marveled at his wisdom, was queen of Ethiopia and Egypt. In scripture, she is called "the queen of the South." Scriptures: I Kings 10:1; II Chronicles 9:1; St. Matthew 12:42.


 * Zipporah. She was Moses' Cu****e wife. It is said that Moses' siblings, Aaron and Miriam, did not like her. Some say it was because of a family spat. Others claim it's because Zipporah, daughter of Jethro, was Black. Scripture: Numbers 12:1.


  * Ebed-melech. This Ethiopian eunuch saved the life of Jeremiah, the prophet. Scriptures: Jeremiah 38:7-13; 39:16.


 * Ethiopian Eunuch. This unnamed eunuch received a spiritual conversion and a better understanding of the Scriptures after speaking with Philip. Scriptures: Acts 8:26-40.


 * Hagar. She was Sarah's Egyptian handmaiden, and she eventually had Abraham's first son, Ishmael. Scriptures: Gen. 16:1,3; 21:9.


  * Pharaoh Tirharkah. He was an Ethiopian king. II Kings 19:9.


 * Asenath. She was the Egyptian wife of Joseph, given to him by the Pharaoh. Asenath and Joseph had two sons, Manessah and Ephraim. Scriptures: Gen. 41:45.

_________________ There are more..... 

ETA:  In the other 'teachings' I recall, Adam and Eve; Esther, Ruth, Rahab were among those mentioned as being Black.  There was even an article in Time Magazine a few years ago which had a scientific finding that the first man and woman upon earth were Black.  I remember how my Pastor leaped for joy, stating 'Finally the world agrees with God's Word about something."


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2008)

remedios said:


> Yes her name was Zipporah, she was a cu****e and God punished Moses' sister Miriam with leprosy because she was criticizing her brothers choice of taking black wife.  The story can be found in Numbers xii


Yep...    I know that story all too well.  God 'called them out'... "Miriam, Aaron, "COME HERE".   I love that event.  They were cast out from the camp until they were cleared by the priests as clean.   

God does not allow contention against His annointed, nor interference with His Plan.    God promises that He will contend with those who contend with us.     Miriam and Aaron were inciting disruption in the camp; Moses had enough to deal with as the people were a 'stiff-necked' generation. 

Blessings Angel and thanks so much for your post.


----------



## discobiscuits (Nov 9, 2008)

*Thanks ladies for the information regarding Bathsheba's ethnicity. 

However, I was thinking about and questioning her lineage and by extension Jesus'. The Israelites were forbidden to intermarry with certain peoples so that the other cultures would not turn God's people's hearts against Him and toward other gods.  Now, David's heart was never turned from God, however, his son Solomon's was because Solomon intermarried with (many) women from the forbidden groups. 

Bathsheba was from one of these forbidden tribes if I read and understood her lineage correctly. In Jewish culture, the heritage comes through the maternal line (that is part of the importance or significance of Mary's lineage and one reason why she was chosen). That would make Jesus a descendant of a forbidden tribe (at least partly). I think the saving grace so-to-speak is that Mary is also descended from David. Additionally, since human reproduction is from the male, the significance of Jesus is that as it relates to lineage He is a King descended from a line of kings but His biological Father is God who implanted His seed into Mary thereby creating Jesus. [Mary was a virgin meaning she had never been physically or sexually intimate with any man making the question of who His Father was evident and unquestionable.]

My other posts were my musings on what that means, if anything, to Jesus. At first I was concerned that that union would negate Jesus' lineage. My concern has no basis. 

I have decided, based on God's word, that Bathsheba being from a forbidden people and David disobeying the directive to intermarry (after he committed his great sin by having sex with her, getting her pregnant and killing her husband) is irrelevant to Jesus being Lord and savior. God did not curse the descendants of forbidden unions. He did not even curse a forbidden union. He just forbade it to protect the hearts of His people. He turned David's sin around and used it to bring Jesus. I'm using this as the ultimate example that God can turn any situation around to His glory and that He can and will bless us when we repent and reform and that His will is always done when those that are called by His name obey it. 

*


----------



## Candy1978 (Nov 9, 2008)

To my knowledge, Bathsheba was a Cush ite or from that region of Cush( modern day Ethiopia)....The cush ites were dark skinned people, and their skin color is often depicted in Antient Egyptian Murals. It is safe to say that Bathsheba was a black,  dark skinned woman.


----------



## discobiscuits (Nov 9, 2008)

Candy1978 said:


> To my knowledge, Bathsheba was a Cush ite or from that region of *Cush*( modern day Ethiopia)....The cush ites were dark skinned people, and their skin color is often depicted in Antient Egyptian Murals. It is safe to say that Bathsheba was a black,  dark skinned woman.



that's what i read too.



h.e.a.d.s.t.r.o.n.g. said:


> *... she was a Gilonite. Bathsheba was the daughter of Eliam, the son of Ahithophel who was a Gilonite. Both tribes were descendants of Ham through Canaan (this makes her "black")...
> *


----------



## Cichelle (Nov 9, 2008)

In Judaism, lineage is traced only through the biological father. In determining someone's familial lineage, the mother's lineage is irrelevant. 

In Orthodox Judaism, _whether a person is Jewish _or not is determined through the mother (or a proper conversion). This is something different than familial lineage.


----------



## discobiscuits (Nov 9, 2008)

*Thanks Cichelle! *


----------



## Candy1978 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cichelle said:


> In Judaism, lineage is traced only through the biological father. In determining someone's familial lineage, the mother's lineage is irrelevant.
> 
> In Orthodox Judaism, _whether a person is Jewish _or not is determined through the mother (or a proper conversion). This is something different than familial lineage.


 
Thank you for the clarification....I think in most cultures lineage is  traced through the biological father......this has me interested in doing some research.


----------



## SisterMichelle (Nov 10, 2008)

> I have decided, based on God's word, that Bathsheba being from a forbidden people and David disobeying the directive to intermarry (after he committed his great sin by having sex with her, getting her pregnant and killing her husband) is irrelevant to Jesus being Lord and savior. God did not curse the descendants of forbidden unions. He did not even curse a forbidden union. He just forbade it to protect the hearts of His people. He turned David's sin around and used it to bring Jesus. I'm using this as the ultimate example that God can turn any situation around to His glory and that He can and will bless us when we repent and reform and that His will is always done when those that are called by His name obey it.



Hey all.. I have been a silent browser on this site for some time drinking up all the hair care tips ) but this is such an interesting topic I had to chime in.

Headstrong- Remember that in the books of law (Lev, Num, Deut), God allowed those people who were aliens but who decided to follow the living God and become a part of the nation of Israel to become "adopted" (for lack of a better term), be subject to all of the laws of Israel, and not to be treated any differnetly than a "native-born" Israelite. Since Uriah was living among the Israelites (and not within the neighboring tribes) and since he was fighting for the Israeli war he was most likely adopted into the Israel nation in which he would no longer be considered "destetable" Like you said earlier, the reason this was dishonorable in the eyes of God was because these people worshipped other gods.. so it wasn't really a race relation thing (we see how God defends race in the story of Moses and his Cu****e wife) it was a heart thing. These folks were idol worshippers. So since Uriah was now adopted as a Israelite (and was his wife), they had to live under the Hebrew laws. This also meant that if David didn't take her in, she would have been stoned because she would have been found pregnant at a time when her husband was obviously away. If it came out that David impregnated another man's wife HE would have been stoned as well (Deut 22:22). However when Uriah was killed, this opened the door for David to "redeem" her, marry her, and because she was already adopted into the nation, he was technically legally ok to do this.


this is good stuff!! I need to venture over here more often and get sharpened by my sistas in Christ!!!


----------



## discobiscuits (Nov 10, 2008)

*SisterMichelle! 

Thank you so much. Between you and Cichelle I got clarification and help. 

The sad thing is I was told by a Rabbi that if you have to be "born" a Jew it is determined through the mother. In other words, if your mom is a Jew you are a Jew. He also said that a person can convert (SATC fans can remember Charlotte doing that) but I'm only referring to blood lines.

Anywho, I thank both of you for helping me out on that one b/c I could not figure out how that could be. Now I do. Thanks again. 

*


----------



## Blossssom (Nov 10, 2008)

ultrasuede said:


> I don't know, but I always heard that the Queen Of Sheba was black.



Bathsheba wasn't a queen...

I think she was Middle Eastern... isn't Iraq/Iran the new Babylon (which is where David and them lived at, I believe)?


----------



## HWAY (Nov 11, 2008)

Bathsheba was indeed a queen.  She married King David and was King Solomon's mother.


----------

